# كورس تدريبى كااااامل (تعلم كيف تستخدم قوه عقلك الباطن ) مميز



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع كل اخوتى الاعزاء 

النهارده احب اقدملكم كورس تدريبى متكامل عن كيف تستخدم قوة عقلك الباطن فى التغلب على مخاوفك او مشاكلك التى تقابلك دوما 





وستشتمل هذه الدورة على :
1 - الكنز الذي بداخلك 
2 - طريقة عمل عقلك الباطن 
3 - قدرة عقلك الباطن على المعجزات 
4 - دور العقل في الشفاء 
5 - طرق عملية في الشفاء عن طريق العقل الباطن 
6 - عقلك الباطن يميل إلى الحياة 
7 - كيف تحصل على النتائج التي تريدها ؟
8 - كيف تستخدم عقلك الباطن في تحقيق الثروة ؟
9 - كيف تكون غنيا ؟
10 - عقلك الباطن شريك في نجاحك 
11 -عقلك الباطن و عجائب النوم 
12 - عقلك الباطن و المشاكل الزوجية 
13 - عقلك الباطن و سعادتك 
14 - العقل الباطن و العلاقات الانسانية 
15 - كيف تستخدم عقلك الباطن في الصفح 
16 - كيف يزيل اللاوعي العوائق العقلية ؟
17 - كيف تستخدم عقلك الباطن في إزالة الخوف ؟

​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

المقدمة ​ 
 

اخوتى الاعزاء : عقلكم الباطن هو مفتاحكم السحري للسعادة و راحة البال 
قد يتسائل أحد منكم ، ماذا يمكن ان يفعل هذا العقل الباطن ؟ وماهي النتيجة الايجابية التي يمكن ان نحصل عليها من استخدام (العقل الباطن) اللاوعي في داخلنا ؟ 
هناك أمور كثير يمكن الاستفادة منها اذا عرفتم كيف تتعاملون مع الكنز الثمين وهو العقل الباطن منها : 
1- زيادة الحيوية و الصحة حتى شفاء الجسم من كثير من الامراض الشاسعة بإذن الله 
2- الحصول على التقدير الذي تريدونه ، والنجاح الذي تطمحون للوصول إليه 
3- بناء الثقة اللازمة لفعل اشياء لم تكونوا قد تجرأتم على الاقدام عليها قط ، لكنكم دائما تريدونها 
4- تنمية الصداقات و تعزيز العلاقات مع افراد الاسرة و الاصدقاء و زملاء العمل 
5- تقوية اواصر الزواج او علاقات المودة و الحب العائلي 
6- التغلب على العادات السيئة و التخلص منها 
والكثير و الكثير من الاشياء و المعارف الاخرى 
الكنز الذي بداخك​​
​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

ما هو هذا العقل الباطن ؟!!​ 
 
​هو مركز للعواطف و الانفعالات ومخزن الذاكرة ، عليكم ان تنظروا لعقلكم الباطن كحديقة وانتم من يقوم بزراعتها ، فانتم من يقوم ببذر البذور وهي الافكار في حديقتكم ( عقلكم الباطن ) طوال اليوم وعلى اساس تفكيركم المعتاد ، واذا كنتم تبذرون الحب و السلام في عقلكم الباطن فإنكم ستحصدون الزرع في جسمكم و حياتكم ، واذا كنتم تبذرون الكره و الشر في عقلكم الباطن فانكم ستحصدون الفساد في جسمكم وحياتكم 
اذا اعزائي من اليوم لا بل من الان ابدؤوا في زرع افكار السلام و السعادة و الرضا و السلوك الصحيح ، واستمروا في بذر هذه البذور (الافكار) الرائعة في حديقة عقلكم الباطن و سوف تحصدون محصولا رائعا ، وقد يكون عقلكم الباطن شبيه بالتربة التي ستنمو فيها البذور سليمة أو فاسدة ، اذا من المهم ان تتولوا رعاية أفكاركم بطريقة صحيحة لكي يثمر ذلك أوضاعا مرغوبة فيها فقط ، فعندما تكون الافكار التي اودعتموها في عقلكم الباطن أفكارأً بناءة خالية من الاضطراب فان القوى العجيبة الفاعلة لعقلكم الباطن سوف تستجيب و تتماشى مع الظروف بطريقة ملائمة 
إن معرفتكم لتفاعل عقلكم الواعي و عقلكم الباطن سوف تجعلكم قادرين على تحويل حياتكم كلها ، صحيح اننا لا نستطيع تغير الظروف المحيطة بنا او العالم الخارجي و لكن نستطيع ان نغير أفكارنا و ما بداخلنا حتى نتأقلم مع الظروف و الاحوال 
​​​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

ذكرت العقل الواعي والعقل الباطن فهل يوجد لدى الانسان عقلان ؟!!​

لا بل كل شخص يملك عقلا واحدا إلا ان عقلكم يتسم بسمتين مميزتين والمهمتان اللتان يقوم بهما غير متشابهتين فكل مهمة لها خواص مميزة تفصلها والتسمية التي تستخدم للتمييز بين وظيفتي العقل هي العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن ، في المحاضرات القادمة سأوضح معنى العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن 
كان هناك شاب في مقتبل العمر يعمل في احدى الشركات الكبيرة ، وكان شاب نشيط ومجتهد وذات يوم طلب منه المسؤول ان يلقي خطابا في ندوة تعقدها الشركة توضح اعمالها و انتاجاتها وما إلى غير ذلك ، فلما حان ذلك الوقت اصيب هذا الشاب بحالة رعب شديد وقال بأنه صوته اصيب بشلل نتيجة تقلصات سببها الخوف ، أدى الى انقباض عضلات الحنجرة ، وقد تصبب وجهه عرقا و شعر بالخجل لانه على وشك ان يلقى خطاب خلال دقائق معدودة ظل يرتعد من الخوف و الرعب ، وقال : ( ان الجمهور سوف يسخر مني ، لا استطيع ان القى هذا الخطاب ) ولكن فجأة صرخ قائلا ( نقطة الضعف في داخلي تريد القضاء على نقطة القوة عندي ) ووجه كلامه نحو نقطة ضعفه قائلا ( اخرجي من هنا ) 
ويقصد بنقطة القوة هي القوة اللامحدودة وحكمة عقله الباطن ثم بدأ يقول بتحدي ( اخرجي اخرجي نقطة القوة على وشك ان تنطلق ) 
هنا استجاب عقله الباطن و أطلق سراح القوى الحيوية الكامنة داخله ، عندما وصل إليه النداء ووقف وبدأ يلقى خطابه ، وفرح مرؤوسه بخطابه 
اذا اعزائي عقلكم الباطن يتميز بالتفاعل و يستجيب لطبيعة أفكاركم ، وعندما يكون عقلكم الواعي ( هوالعقل الظاهري المتصل بالعالم الخرجي ويكتسب منه المعرفة ) مليئا بالخوف و القلق و التوتر، تطلق الانفعالات السلبية المتولدة في عقلكم الباطن 
فعندما يحدث ذلك عليكم ان تتكلموا بحزم و احساس عميق بالمسؤالية إلى الانفعالات اللاعقلانية المولدة في عقلكم الباطن وتقولوا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 إهدأ ، لا تتحرك ، إلني مسيطر على الوضع يجب ان تطيعني ، انت خاضع لقيادتي ، إنك لا تستطيع الدخول عنوة إلى مكان لا تنتمي إليه )
أنه امر مذهل ان تلاحظوا كيف تستطيعون التحدث بشكل رسمي وباقناع مع الحركة اللاعقلانية لذاتكم الخفية لكي تجلبوا الهدوء و الانسجام والسلام لعقلكم 
إن العقل يشبه الملاح وقائد السفينة الواقف على مقدمتها ، فهو يوجه السفينة و يصدر الاوامر إلى طاقم السفينة في غرفة المحركات و الاخرين الذين يتولون قياس المسافات بين السفينة و السفن الاخرى ..الخ ، فالرجال في غرفة المحركات لا يعرفون اين يتجهون فهم يتبعون الاوامر فقط ، فقد تصطدم السفينة بالصخور إذا أصدر الربان تعليمات خاطئة ، فيكون هو المسؤول عن ذلك فهو الذي يصدر الاوامر التي يتم تنفيذها بطريقة آلية ، فاعضاء طاقم السفينة لا يراجعون القائد في تعليماته فهم ببساطة ينفذونها 
هذا يشبه عقلكم ، فعقلكم الواعي هو الربان و القائد لسفينتكم التي تمثل جسمكم و بيئتكم ، ويتلقى عقلكم الباطن الأوامر التي تصدر من عقلكم الواعي ويقبلها كحقيقة 
فعندما يقول احد ما: (أنا فاشل لن انجح ) عندئذ يقتبس عقله الباطن كلمته ويعتبرها دليلا على انه فعلا فاشل ، وعندما يصر على هذه الكلمات فان عقله الباطن سوف يتبع اوامره و سيمضي طوال حياته فاشلا 
هناك مثال آخر بسيط : عندما تقول امرأة ما : ( استيقظ حتى الساعة الثالثة ، إذا تناولت قهوة في الليل ) فعندما تتناول هذه السيدة قهوة فان عقلها الباطن ينبهها ويقول لها (( الرئيس (عقلك الواعي ) يريدك ان تظلي مستيقظة هذه الليلة )) إذا هي التي ادخلت هذه الافكار و المعتقدات في عقلها 
اعزائي ان عقلكم الباطن يعمل اربعا وعشرين ساعة يوميا ، ويضع ترتيبات مسبقة من اجل نفعكم ، ويصب ثمرة تفكيركم الاعتيادي في داخلكم 
اعزائي تأكدوا ان تفكروا بكل ما هو صادق و شريف و نقي ومحبب إلى النفس و كل ما يشيع الخير ، وستحصلون عليه ​.​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

*تمرين بسيط *​*
اعزائي جربوا هذا التمرين ، قبل ان تناموا قولوا و كرروا هذه العبارة عدة مرات باقتناع، اي انكم مقتنعين بقوة عقلكم الباطن وانه يستطيع فعل ذلك : اريد الاستيقاظ في الساعة ....... (( حددوا الوقت )) وسيوقظكم في هذا الوقت الذي حددتموه تماما ( تذكروا باقتناع تام حتى ينجح التمرين )

طريقة عمل عقلكم الباطن :


هناك مستويان لعلقكم المستوى الواعي و المستوى اللاواعي ( العقل الباطن ) ، فأنتم تفكرون بعقلكم الواعي ( او اي شيء تفكرون فيه باعتياد ) ، فهذا التفكير المعتاد يغرق في عقلكم الباطن الذي يبدع طبقا لطبيعة أفكاركم ، ان عقلكم الباطن يمثل مركز العواطف و الانفعالات و الابداع 
فاذا فكرتم في الخير ، سوف يتدفق الخير في عقلكم الباطن ، و اذا فكرتم في الشر سوف يتدفق الشر في عقلكم الباطن ، اذا هذه هي طريقة عمل عقلكم الباطن 
وهناك حقيقة عليكم ان تعرفوها وهي أن عقلكم الباطن يتعامل مع أفكار الخير و الشر على حد المساواة 
فمثلما قلنا ، عندما يكون تفكيركم المعتاد بطريقة سلبية فإنه يكون السبب وراء فشلكم و احباطكم و تعاستكم ، ومن ناحية آخرى اذا كان تفكيركم المعتاد بطريقة ايجابية بناءة ، فإنكم ستتمتعون بالصحة الجيد و النجاح و الرفاهية وتحققون سعادتكم 


​​*​*هل تعلمون ماهو قانون عقلكم ؟

قانون عقلكم هو انكم ستحصلون على استجابة او رد فعل من عقلكم الباطن وفقاً لطبيعة الفكرة التي تحتفظون بها في عقلكم الواعي 
ااذا يتقبل عقلكم الباطن ما يطبع بداخله او يؤمن به عقلكم الواعي ، انه لا يجادل عقلكم الواعي بل يطبق الاوامر على انها صحيحة وصادقة _ حتى لو كانت عكس ذلك _ 
ويشير علماء واطباء النفس إلى ان الافكار عندما تنتقل إلى عقلكم الباطن فانها تحدث انطباعات من خلايا المخ ، و بمجرد ان يتقبل عقلكم الباطن اية فكرة فانه يبدأ في الشروع فورا في وضعها موضع التنفيذ ، ويعمل عقلكم الباطن من خلال ربط الافكار باستخدام كل معرفة اكتسبتموها في مراحل حياتكم لتحقيق الغرض المنشود ، ويعتمد عقلكم الباطن على الطاقة و القوة و الحكمة اللامحدودة الكامنة في داخلكم ، و في بعض الاحيان يظهر عقلكم أنه قادر على التوصل لحل فوري لمشاكلكم ، ولكن في اوقات آخرى قد يأخذ الامر أياما و اسابيع او أكثر من ذلك ، فاساليبه تفوق الحصر
في اول الدورة عرفنا العقل الباطن و العقل الواعي بصورة سريعة ، ولكن الان سنعرفهما بتعمق اكثر 
** العقل الواعي يقال عنه احيانا بأنه العقل الظاهري ، اي انه يتعامل مع الاشياء الظاهرية و الخارجية ، و يكتسب الادراك و المعرفة للعالم الظاهر ، حيث يتعلم عقلكم الواعي من خلال الملاحظة و التجربة و التعليم ، ووسائل هذا العقل في الملاحظة هي الحواس الخمسة ، اي ان عقلكم الواعي موجه في اتصالكم بالبيئة المحيطة بكم ( البيئة الخارجية ) ، وان اعظم وظيفة لعقلكم الواعي هو التفكير 
فمثلا لنفترض ان كل منكم ذهب إلى مكان محبب حيث الطبيعة الخلابة ، و المناظر الجميلة ، والانهار الجارية وما إلى غير ذلك ، ستستنتجون ان هذا المكان جميل بناء على ملاحظتكم لهذه المناظر والحدائق و الانهار فهذا ما توصل إليه عقلكم الواعي ( الظاهري )
** أما عقلكم اللاواعي او الباطن و الذي يسمى ايضا بالعقل الغير ظاهري ، يفهم عن طريق الحدس او البديهة ، وهو مركز للعواطف و الانفعالات و مخزن الذاكرة كما تم توضيحه سابقا ، ويمتلك عقلكم الباطن القدرة على رؤية كل ما هو واقع وراء نطاق البصر وهو ما يطلق عليه الاستبصار او حدة الادراك 
فالعقل الباطن هو الذكاء الذي يظهر عندما يكون العقل الواعي في حالة نعاس او نوم او هدوء 
في المحاضرات السابقة عرفنا قانون العقل الباطن و هو ان عقلكم الباطن لا يجري المقارنات ، و لا يستخدم المنطق ولا يعتقد في الاشياء خارج نطاق ذاتيتها 
ايضاهناك قانون آخر للعقل الباطن سنضيفه اليوم وهو ان عقلكم الباطن مذعن للايحاء أي سهل الانقياد *​ 

* 

قد يتسائل احد منكم : ما هو الايحاء ؟ 
الايحاء هو عمل او سلوك يستهدف وضع شيء ما في ذهن و عقل احد الاشخاص و هو عملية عقلية يقبل الشخص من خلالها الفكرة التي اوحيت إليه و يضعها موضع التنفيذ 
** عندما اتحدث عن الايحاء أكثر سيسهل عليكم فهمه **
القوة الرهيبة الكامنة في الايحاء
إليكم هذا المثال الذي يوضح القوة الرهيبة للايحاء ، لنفترض ان احد طاقم سفينة اقترب من احد ركاب سفينة يبدو عليه القلق و الهلع ، وقال له ( انك تبدو مريضا ، ان وجهك يبدو عليه الشحوب ، انني اشعر بأنك ستصاب بمرض دوار البحر ، دعني اساعدك في الوصول إلى كبينتك ) سيتحول لون وجه الراكب إلى الاصفر ، فهل تعلمون لماذا ؟
لان ايحائه للراكب بأنه سيصاب بمرض دوار البحر ارتبط بمخاوف الراكب ذاته و هواجسه ، و قد قبل الراكب مساعدته له للوصول إلى كبينته وبالتالي اصبح ايحائه له أمرا واقعياً 
ولكن تختلف ردود الفعل تجاه نفس الايحاء 
في الواقع ان الناس على اختلافهم يظهرون ردود فعل متباينة تجاه نفس الايحاء بسبب حالة العقل الباطن او معتقداته ، فلنفترض ان احد طاقم السفينة ذهب إلى راكب آخر وقال له( انك تبدو مريضا جدا ، الا تشعر بأنك مريض انت تبدو لي أنك ستصاب بدوار البحر) وهنا اما ان يسخر من دعابته او لا يهتم بحديثه ، اذاً احائه للراكب بمرض دوار البحر لم يجد آذاناً صاغية من جانبه لان ايحائه هذا ارتبط في ذهنه بالمناعة ضد هذا المرض و بالتالي لا يسبب هذا الايحاء أي خوف أو قلق و لكنه يحقق الثقة بالنفس 
اذا كل انسان لديه مخاوفه الخاصة داخل نفسه ، و لديه معتقداته و آراؤه ، و هذه الافتراضات الداخلية هي التي تحكم و تدير حياتنا ، و هذا الايحاء او الافتراض لا يمتلك القوة في حد ذاته إلا في حالة قبولكم له عقليا ، وهذا يؤدي إلى تدفق قوى عقلكم الباطن بطريقة مكبلة بالقيود ، ووفقا لطبيعة الافتراض أو الايحاء ​ 

 
​القوة البناءة و الهادمة للايحاء
كثير ما نصادف في حياتنا ايحاءات من قبل الاخرين و هذه الايحاءات تسمى بالايحاءات المتغايرة اي الايحاءات التي تأتي من شخص آخر ، و قد تكون بناءة و قد تكون هادمة 
فقد يستخدم البعض الايحاء في التدريب على الضبط و السيطرة على النفس ، و لكنه للاسف يستغل في قيادة الاخرين الذين لا يعرفون قوانين العقل و السيطرة عليها 
واذا استخدم في شكله البناء يعطي شيئا رائعاً ، بينما اذا استخدم في شكله السلبي والهدام يصبح من اكثر العوامل الهدامة لانماط استجابة العقل و ينتج عن هذا الجانب السلبي للايحاء انماط من البؤس و الفشل و المعاناة و المرض 
فكثيرا منا ، في مراحل حياته قابل ايحاءات سلبية من قبل الاخرين او من قبل انفسنا قد نقبلها بدون وعي ومن هذه الايحاءات ( انت لا تستطيع ) ( إنك لن تبلغ او تصل إلى اي شيء ) ( انك سوف تفشل ) ( ما الفائدة لا احد يهتم ) ( ان الامور تزداد سوءا ) ( انك لن تستطيع ان تحقق النجاح ) ( ستصبح قريبا مفلساً ) 
ان هذه الايحاءات تهدم الانسان و تحطمه فاحذروا اعزائي ، لا تطلقوا هذه العبارات على النفسكم ، فكل انسان لديه قوة و طاقة و موهبة سيتطيع ان يصل إلى ما يريد ، ويمكنكم رفض الايحاءات السلبية التي يطلقها الاخرين اتجاهكم ، فانتم لستم مضطرين بأن تتأثروا بايحاءات هدامة من الغير 
انظروا حولكم اعزائي ستجدون ان الاصدقاء و الاقارب و الاخوة كل منهم يسهم في حملة من الايحاءات السلبية ، و سوف تجدون الاكثير من هذه الايحاءات غرضها ان تجعلكم تفكرون و تشعرون وتتصرفون مثلما يريد الاخرون و بالوسائل التي تحقق مصلحتهم و للاسف ، فلا تسمحوا لهذه الايحاءات بهدمكم ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

*هل *تعلمون ان كل منكم لدى عقله الباطن قوة شفاء ، و لكن يحتاج لاطلاق كوامن هذه القوة ليحقق النتيجة التي يريدها ، فالشفاء الذاتي يظل أكبر دليل على قوة الشفاء لدى العقل الباطن ​

​سأذكر لكم قصة حدثت بمنطقة لوردز الفرنسية ، وهي حالة امرأة اسمها بييري ، هذه المرأة اصيبت بالعمى ضمرت الاعصاب البصرية و أصبحت عديمة الجدوى ، ذكرت احدى المجلات الفرنسية عن هذا الموضوع ( فقالت ) استطاعت تلك السيدة التي اصيب العصب البصري لديها بضمور استعادة بصرها بشكل لا يصدق و استعاد العصب البصري عمله و فائدته كما اقر بذلك العديد من الاطباء بعد فحصها عدة مرات و بعد مرور شهر و خلال اعادة فحص عين السيدة وجد ان آلية الرؤية إليها عادت إلى طبيعتها بعد ان كانت لا ترى فيهما 
وعرف ان السيدة بييري كان لدى لديها الثقة العظيمة بنفسها و قوة عقلها الباطن و وأمتلأ قلبها بالايمان انها ستشفى ووفقا لهذا الاعتقاد استجاب عقلها الباطن و أطلق سراح جميع قوى الشفاء الكامنة في داخلها ​




وهنا علينا ان نعرف ما هو مبدأ الشفاء ؟ 
ان عملية الشفاء تتم بقوة الايمان و الثقة التامة بقدرة هذا العقل الباطن ، اذاً عملية الشفاء التي تمثل المعجزات ترجع للايمان الصادق و الثقة التي تعمل في عقلكم الباطن و تطلق العنوان لقوة الشفاء 
***ويمكن ايضا استخدام عقلك الباطن في مساعدة شفاء الاخرين وهذا ما يسمى بالعلاج الغائب اللاموجود 
*** تعلموا استخدام عقلكم الباطن في مساعدة شفاء الاخرين فالشفاء بيد الله وحده ولكن هناك طاقات في الانسان امده الله بها ليستغلها ​ 
عندما تدعون لمريض و تفكرون به عليكم تهدئوا و بعدها ابعثوا بأفكاركم الايجابية عن الصحة و الحيوية في عقلكم الباطن إلى العقل الباطن لمرضاكم ​ 
عندما افكر في قدرة هذا العقل الباطن و في الانسان وما اعطاه الله من قدرات ازيد ايماناً ، وتسبيحاً لله عز وجل ، فسبحان الله جلت قدرته ، لو كل شخص منا عرف ذاته و ما اعطاه الله من نعم لما ترك اليأس و الحزن يتخلخل داخله
طرق عملية في الشفاء عن طريق العقل الباطن​ 
إن عقلكم لديه طريقة في ادارة و سيطرة و توجيه حياتكم ، مثل المهندس الذي لديه طريقة لبناء بيت او جسر ، عليكم ان تدركوا ان تلك الطرق و الوسائل هي امور اولية اساسية 
فهناك طرق ووسائل تتحقق من آخلال آمالكم و رغباتكم ، و اذا تحققت فهناك وسيلة قد استخدمت لتحقيقها ، وهذه الوسيلة المستخدمة هي وسيلة علمية 
سوف اتحدث عن طرق علمية تنمي و تغذي حياتكم ، و يمكنك استخدامها للوصول إلى النتيجة المطلوبة ​ 



طريقة سريعة لتلقيح عقلكم الباطن 
تكمن هذه الطريقة في حث العقل الباطن على تبني و تلقي طلبكم كما هو مرسل من عقلكم الواعي ، و تتحقق هذه الطريقة على أحسن وجه من خلال حالة حلم اليقظة و الاستغراق في التفكير في الحلم 
عليكم ان تفكروا بهدوء فيما تريدونه و شاهدوه ، وسيتحقق سريعاً ، سأعطيكم مثال لتفهموا هذه الطريقة 
كان هناك فتاة اصيبت باحتقان في الحلق و كحة ، و اعلنت بثبات و تكرار في نفسها وقالت ( الاحتقان يزول الان ، انني اتخلص من الاحتقان ) وقد زال الاحتقان بعد ساعة من الزمن ​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

ملاحظة : سأذكر كل طريقة على حدى حتى تفهموا كل طريقة بشكل جيد ، و تطبقونها 
طريقة التخيل 
ان اسهل و اوضح طريقة لصياغة فكرة ما و تشكيلها في عقلكم هي ان تتخيلوا هذه الفكرة ، و ان تروها بشكل نشط في حياتكم كما لو كانت شيئا محسوسا ، و في يوم ما ستظهر هذه الفكرة في عالمكم المحسوس ( الخارجي ) ، إذا كنتم مؤمنين بالصورة الذهنية في عقلكم 

هذه الطريقة في التفكير تشكل انطباعات في عقلكم وهذه الانطباعات تظهر للعيان كحقائق و خبرات في حياتكم ..
​ 
 


اذاَ اعزائي ، اذا استخدمتم طريقة التخيل عليكم ان تهدئوا من سرعة عقلكم الواعي لكي يتيح لكم إمكانية تقديم افكاركم إلى عقلكم الباطن عن طريق الاسترخاء و تنفسكم ببطيء ثم التخيل ، فبعدها ستطلقون سراح الصورة الكامنة التي تخيلتموها 

طريقة الشكر 

أليس البصر نعمة ؟ اليس السمع نعمة ؟ اليس الاولاد نعمة ؟ اليس الامن و الامان نعمة ؟ أليست الصحة نعمة ؟ كل هذه نعم من رب المجد ، فنعمه لا تعد و لا تحصى ، علينا ان شكر الله على نعمة الكثيره لنا نحن البشر الغير مستحقين 
فعندما يأتي الانسان مرض ما ، و من خلال تكراره ( شكرا لك يا رب ) مرات و مرات سيصل عقله و قلبه إلى نقطة الرضى ، ليس في المرض وحده يشكر الانسان الله و انما في جميع الاوقات يتسلل الرضى إلى قلبه ، فيشعر بالسعادة 

اشكروا الله في جميع الاوقات ، و جربوا ان لا تفارقكم هذه العبارة ( شكرا لك يا رب على نعمك علي) ، و صدقوني ستشعرون بالراحة الرضى ، سيتخلخل كل هذا إلى داخل اعماقكم و عقلكم و قلبكم ، وستكونون من اسعد الناس على وجه الارض 

هناك طرق آخرى و لكن نكتفي بهذه الطرق الثلاث ، ويمكنكم ان تستخدموا هذه الطرق في الشفاء و ايضا لتحقيق مطالبكم ... 



عقلكم الباطن يميل إلى الحياة 
إن عقلكم الباطن هو الذي يجعلكم تحققون الكثير من الاماني التي تحلمون بالوصول إليها ، فهو يجعلكم تتقدمون ، و تتفوقون ، وتصلون إلى اعلى الدرجات ، وايضا كثير من الدوافع ومنها دافع الحب و دافع انقاذ حياة الاخرين يأتي من أعماق عقلكم الباطن​​​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

*كيف يتداخل الانسان مع مبدأ الانسجام الداخلي ؟*​ 
* 
​ان الذين تأكدونه بعقلكم الواعي و تشعرون به كحقيقة ، يعرض في عقلكم و جسدكم و علاقاتكم ، لذا دائما أكدوا الخير و ادخلوا في سعادة الحياة
ولكي تفكرون تفكير صحيح و علمي يجب ان تعرفوا الحقيقة ( التي تأكدونها في عقلكم الواعي و تشعرون بها ) ، ولكي تعرفوا الحقيقة عليكم ان تكونوا منسجمين مع قوة عقلكم الباطن التي تتحرك دائما في اتجاه الحياة 
وكل فكر او عمل لا يكون منسجما ، سواء عن جهل او قصد سيؤدي إلى تنافر و خلاف في جميع الانواع 
بمعنى ان الافكار التي يحاول ان يدخلها في عقله الباطن تختلف عن الحقيقة التي يشعر بها الشخص فيحدث تناقض وبالتالي لن يعمل العقل الباطن بالشكل المطلوب 
سأحكي لكم قصة توضح حديثي السابق ، كان هناك قرية، يعيش فيها الكثير من الفقراء ، الكل يعيش فيها بشقاء وتعب ، الكل يشعر بالحزن و اليأس و الملل ، الا شخص واحد رغم فقره الشديد إلا انه أسعد شخص في القرية ، لم يعرفوا سبب سعادته رغم انه لا يملك شيء يسعده ، في يوم من الايام قرر مجموعة من اهالي القرية ان يكشفوا سر سعادته ، فأخبروه انهم سيزورونه في المساء ، فرحب بهم وبزيارتهم ، وعند المساء استقبلهم بابتسامته المشرقة ، فعندما دخلوا بيته صعقوا !! كان بيته خرابة ، ابوابه الخشبية محطمة ، لا يوجد داخل المنزل سوى بطانية و وكأس وبعض الادوات التي لا تنفع ، فعندها سألوه عن سبب سعادته و هو لا يملك شيئا ، اجابهم : السعادة نابعة من داخل الانسان ، اذا اردت السعادة ابحثوا عنها في داخلكم !​​​*​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

*هل تعلمون انكم تبنون جسدا جديدا كل احدى عشر شهرا ؟؟*​ 
 
​نعم هذا ما يخبرنا العلماء به وهو انكم تبنون جسدا جديدا كل احدى عشر شهرا ، اذا غيروا افكاركم مع تغيير جسدكم ، اجعلوا افكار ايجابية لتنعموا بالحياة 
فاذا أقمتم بناءا به خلل أو عيوب من خلال الافكار الخاصة بالخوف و الغضب و الغيرة و النية السيئة ، فأنتم وحدكم المسؤولون عن ذلك 
إنكم انتم الذي تسيطرون على كل افكاركم ، وانتم تستطيعون ان تبتعدوا عن التمتع في الحياة بالفكر السلبي 
إن الطريقة للخلاص من الظلمة هو النور ، و طريقة التغلب على البرد بالحرارة ، وطريقة التغلب على الافكار السلبية استبدالها بأفكار طيبة، اذا أكدوا على النية الطيبة و بذلك تختفي النية السيئة 
​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

*كيف تحصلون على النتائج التي تريدونها ؟
*
اعزائي هل تعلمون ماهي اسباب الفشل الرئيسية ؟​ 
 

انها نقص الثقة و المجهود الكبير جدا ، كثير من الناس يفشل بسبب أفكاره ، و هناك من يفشل و يضع اللوم على على حظه ، وهناك من يشك بقدراته ... اذا الانسان وحده مسؤول عن فشله 

وهناك من يستخدم عقله الباطن و لكن فشل بالحصول على النتائج التي يريدها ، أتعلمون لماذا ؟ 
لانه استخدم الاكراه العقلي ، فالعقل الباطن لا يستجيب للاكراه ، أنه يستجيب للاقتناعاتكم و قوة الايمانكم 
قد تفشلون في الحصول على النتائج التي تريدها ، نتيجة استخدام عبارات مثل : ( انني لن احصل على نتيجة أبدا ) ، ( ان الامر ميئوس منه ) ، ( الامور تزداد سوءا ) ، ( حظي سيء دائما ) ان هذه العبارات التي تستخدم ، ستأتي بنتيجة عكسية ، فعندما تستخدمونها لن تحصلوا على رد او تعاون من جانب عقلكم الباطن 



لنفترض ان سيارتكم تعطلت في الطريق ، فهل تستيطيعون اصلاحها ومعرفة ما بها ؟ او انكم تستعينون بالميكانيكي ؟​ 


ستستعينون بالميكانيكي ، اذ عقلكم الباطن هو الميكانينكي الماهر ، وهو يعرف طرق ووسائل علاج اي عضو من جسدكم وعلاج علاقاتكم و اتخاذ القرار الصحيح ، و الاسترخاء هو المفتاح... 
ان الطريقة العجيبة للحصول على استجابة من عقلكم الباطن هي من خلال الخيال المنظم ...
عليكم ان تسترخوا و تتخيلوا انكم وصلتم لامنيتكم ، او حل لمشكلة تواجهكم ، عليكم ان تستمروا بهذا التخيل ، مقتنعين بوصولكم إليه ....
وافضل وقت لحث عقلكم الباطن قبل النوم والسبب في ذلك ان اعلى درجة انتاج العقل الباطن تحدث قبل النوم و بعد الاستيقاظ من النوم ، ففي هذه الحالة لا توجد افكار سلبية تجعل رغباتكم حيادية وبالتالي تمنع قبول العقل الباطن لها ....



قانون الجهد المعكوس ولماذا تحصلون على عكس ما تريدونه ؟


يعرف هذا القانون بأنه عندما تكون رغباتكم و خيالكم متعرضين ،فان خيالكم يكسب اليوم دون خلاف 
على سبيل المثال إذا طلب من احدكم ان يمشي على لوح خشب على الارض ، فإنه سيفعل ذلك بلا شك ، ولنفترض ان نفس لوح الخشب موضوع على ارتفاع 20 قدم في الهواء بين حائطين ، فهل يستطيع ان يمشي عليه ؟ 
إذا كانت رغبته في المشي عليه ستواجه جانب من خياله او خوفه من السقوط ..
فالفكرة السائدة التي هي صورة الوقوع ستتغلب عليه و رغبته و ارادته أو جهده للمشي على لوح الخشب سينعكس حيث سيتم تعزيز فكرة الفشل المسيطرة عليه ، و المجهود العقلي الذي حاول ان يبذله قد هزم ، لان عقله الباطن الاقوى من مقترحين متناقضين ...
سأذكرلكم تجربة شائعة يمر بها أغلب الطلبة ، عندما يأتي الاختبار و يدخل الطلبة قاعات الاختبار ، وعندما يبدأون بالحل فجأة تهجرهم المعلومات ، ولا يستطيعون استرجاء معلومة واحدة متصلة بموضوع الامتحان ، وكلما زاد عضهم على اسنانهم و استدعاء قوى الارادة كلما زاد هروب الاجابة ، ولكن عندما يتركون غرفة الامتحان و يهداون تتدفق الاجابات التي ينشدونها إلى عقلهم ... 
ان محاولة التذكر كانت هي سبب الفشل ، وهذا مثال على قانون الجهد المعكوس ، حيث تحصلون على عكس ما تريدونه ..

نصيحة للطلبة و الطالبات : لا تجبروا انفسكم على التذكر ، فقط استرخوا و قوموا بحل الااسئلة أخرى ثم ارجعوا إليها و ستتذكرون اجابة السؤال الذي لم تعرفوه ، وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


كيف تستخدمون عقلكم الباطن في تحقيق الثروة ؟ ، كيف تكون غنيا ؟
​​هل تواجهون صعوبات مالية ؟ هل تسعون لتحقيق أهدافكم ؟ 
سؤالنا الاهم ... هل حققتم أهدافهم ؟ هل تغلبتم على صعوباتكم المالية ؟؟ اذا كان الجواب لا فهذا يعني أنكم لم تقنعوا عقلكم الباطن بأنكم ستملكون الكثير ...
إن المشكلة التي تواجه أغلب الناس هي أنهم ليس لديهم وسائل دعم خفية ، فعندما يحدث خسارة في الاستثمار أو اضمحلال في التاجرة ، يظهر على وجوههم اليأس .. والسبب وراء هذا انهم لا يعرفون كيف يستخدمون العقل الباطن ... فنجد عقلهم يتسم بالفقر ، بينما هناك أشخاص آخرين يكون عقلهم مليء بأفكار الغنى و الثروة وانه محاط بكل شي يحتاجه ...
اعزائي بكلماتكم لعقلكم الباطن تحصلون على القوة و الثروة و النجاح ...
قولو هذه الكلمات ( غني - ناجح ) يوميا ، ان هذا الشعور بالغنى و النجاح سيتفجر بداخلكم و ستظل فكرة الغنى تدور في عقلكم حتى تخرج إلى الوجود ..
أن الشعور بالغنى يولد الغنى ، كما الشعور بالنجاح يولد النجاح ...
قد تقولون ان هذا الكلام ليس صحيحاً وحتى ان قلنا هذه العبارات فلا يحدث شيء !!
أقول لكم .. لم يحدث شيء لان تشعرون بأنكم تكذبون على أنفسكم .. ان عقلكم الباطن يرفض ما تقولونه إياه دون اقتناع وبالاجبار ... وهذا ما لا يتقبله عقلكم ...
لكل من يعاني من صراع داخلي ، هناك طريقة تجعله يتغلب على هذا الصراع .. وهي أن يقول يوميا وخاصة قبل النوم ( أنا اتنعم بكل ما أملك ) ..
كان أحد رجال الاعمال يعاني من انخفاض في مبيعاته .. وكلما كان يجلس في مكتبه الهاديء كان يقول ( ان مبيعاتي تتحسن كل يوم ) .. وبعد فترة تحسنت مبيعاته .. ان هذه العبارة تدفع إلى تعاون العقل الباطن و العقل الواعي ...
عندما يقول أحدكم ( يوجد عجز ) ، ( سأفقد البيت لانه مرهون ) ، ( سأخسر ) فأنه بهذه العبارات يوقع على شيكات على بياض .. لان الخوف يملأه اتجاه المستقبل فعقله الباطن يأخذ مخاوفه و يجذب الاحوال السلبية اتجاهه ، فأقواله السلبية التي طلبها من عقله الباطن ستتحقق ..
أعزائي إن عقلكم الباطن يضخم و ينمي اي شيء تودعونه في داخله .. اشغلوا عقلكم الباطن بقدر ما تستطيعون لتجلبوا الافكار البناءة له ومن ثم تجلبوا الغنى و الرفاهية ..
إن عقلكم الباطن لا تنقصه الافكار ، فبداخله يوجد عدد لا محدود من الافكار على استعداد للتدفق إلى عقلكم الواعي ... وسوف تستمر العملية في العمل داخل عقلكم بصرف النظر عن انخفاض او ارتفاع اسعار الموارد المالية ... ولكن عليكم الاقتناع ان الثروة متداولة في حياتكم وسوف تحصلون عليها دائماً بصرف النظر عن شكل هذه الثروة ...

هناك شعور واحد هو السبب في قلة الثروة في حياة العديد من الناس .. هل تعلمون ما هو ؟؟
إنه الحسد .. عندما يحسد الشخص الاخرين لما في أيدي غيرهم أكثر مما في أيديهم .. فإنه يعيق طريق الغنى .. ويصعب الوصول إليه ..
من يريد التغلب على هذا الشعور عليه ان يقول لنفسه ( انني سعيد لرفاهية هذا الشخص ، انني اتمنى له مزيدا من الغنى ) 
احبائي عندما تتمنون الخير للاخرين ، فإنه يسيعود هذا الخير عليكم ، و عندما تنفقون من أموالكم في أوجه الخير فإنه سيعود عليكم أضعافاً مضاعفة .. وعندما تشكرون الله على نعمه عليكم ، فإنه سيرزقكم أضعافاً مضافة .. 
عقلكم الباطن كشريك في نجاحكم 

كل منا يريد النجاح في حياته سواء في حياته العملية او العلمية .. لذا ان كنتم تريدون ان تصلوا إلى النجاح فعليكم اتباع ثلاث خطوات وهي : 
الخطوة الاولى : ايجاد الشيء الذي تحبون ان تفعلوه .. ثم تفعلوه ، فالنجاح يكمن في حبكم لعملكم .. فكيف ان فلان طبيب ناجح ؟ نقول عنه ناجحاً إذا كان يبذل جهدا من أجل عمله .. يقوم بزيارة العيادات .. يقرأ آخر الاحداث و المقالات العلمية المتصلة في مجال عمله .. يهتم بمرضاه .. 
ربما يقول شخص منكم انا محتار في اختيار المجال الذي احبه فماذا افعل ؟ 
أقول له كرر هذه العبارة عدة مرات و بهدوء ( إن الذكاء المطلق لعقلي الباطن يكشف لي مكاني الحقيقي في الحياة ) 
بعدها ستأتي الاجابة في صورة شعور أو دافع أو ميل في اتجاه معين ..
أما الخطوة الثانية : التخصص في فرع معين من المجال الذي تحبونه وتعرفون عنه الكثير عن اي فرع آخر .. على سبيل المثال إذا اختار شخص مجال الهندسة .. عليه ان يركز على أحد فروع هذا المجال .. قد يكون فرع الهندسة المعمارية .. او هندسة الالكترونات .. او غيرها .. يجب ان يكون متحمساً بما فيه الكفاية لمعرفة كل ما هو متاح بشأن الفرع الذي اختاره .. 
أما الخطوة الثالثة : وهي اهم خطوة وهي بأن تتأكد من ان الشي الذي تريدون فعله لا يضاف إلى نجاحكم فقط بمعنى ان لا تكون رغبتكم في النجاح أنانية .. أي انها يجب أن تكون مفيدة للبشرية .. لانها ستعود عليكم بالفائدة و المنفعة ..
اذا النجاح يعني حياة ناجحة .. فعندما تكون في سلام وسعادة و بهجة وتعمل ما تحب ان تعمله .. وتفيد الاخرين .. فأنت ناجح ..
اذا أردتم النجاح في حياتكم الزوجية .. في العمل .. مع علاقاتكم مع الاخرين .. أطلقوا العنان لخيالكم وتخيلوا بذلك النجاح الذي تحلمون به .. وستخرج هذه الفكرة من عقلكم الباطن .. ويتحقق النجاح ..

​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

*عقلكم الباطن و عجائب النوم* 

إنكم تقضون ثلث حياتكم في النوم ، فالنوم يريحكم بعد يوم حافل بالاعمال والتعب ، والكثير من الناس يؤيدون النظرية التي تقول .. كلما تعبت أثناء النهار كلما ارتحت أكثر في النوم .. 
وهناك عملية بناء تتم أثناء النوم ، حيث أن جسمكم ينمو وأعضائكم الحيوية تعمل و أنتم نائمون .. والسؤال هنا هو .. هل العقل الباطن يتوقف عن العمل أثناء النوم ؟؟
لا .. فالعقل الباطن لا يستريح أبدا و لا ينام ، إنه دائماً نشط ، فهو يسيطر على جميع القوى الحيوية ..
قد يتسائل أحد منكم .. لماذا تحدث عملية الشفاء بسرعة أكبر أثناء النوم ..


* او لماذا أنسب وقت للايحاءات الذاتية قبل النوم ؟
*والجواب هو .. لانه لا يكون هناك تدخل من جانب العقل الواعي ..
في أثناء النوم .. قد تحلمون حلماً أن شخصاً يحذركم من شيء ، وقد أتى هذا التحذير في شكل حلم ، هذا لان عقلكم الباطن يعرف كل شيء ، فهو يدرك ما يدور حوله في العالم* ..*​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

*ترى عندما لا تحصلون على نوم كافي ماذا تشعرون به ؟؟ *​ 
 

بالتأكيد تعرفون الجواب .. العصبية و الاكتئاب و الارق وعدم التركيز ..فالانسان يحتاج ست ساعات نوم على الاقل ليكون في صحة جيدة ، وقد أكد الباحثون أن الارق الشديد يسبق الانهيار العصبي في بعض الحالات ..
لذا تذكروا أنه يتم شحنكم نفسيا أثناء النوم ، و أن النوم المناسب ضروري لجلب السعادة و الحيوية لكم .. لذا احرصوا على الحصول على كفايتكم من النوم​*..*​​
​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

*عقلكم الباطن و المشاكل الزوجية* 

إن سبب كل المشاكل الزوجية هو الجهل بوظائف العقل وقدراته .. 
في كثير من الاحيان تتذمر الزوجة بسبب عدم اهتمام الزوج بها ، وكذلك الزوج يتذمر من زوجته بسبب عدم فهمها له .. وهكذا يعيشون في دائرة التذمر و النكد ، بعدها يكره كل منهم الاخر ، ويشعرون بالاستياء من بعضهم البعض ، ويكرهون بعضهم ، وستزيد كراهيتهم مع الايام .. ​ 
 

*هل تعلمون لماذا وصلوا إلى هذه المرحلة ؟؟ *​*​*​لانهم لم يستخدموا عقلهم الباطن وقدراته العجيبة .. نعم .. فلو أن كل منهما توقف عن البحث عن أصغر الاخطاء لبعضهما البعض .. و امتدح صفات شريك حياته الحسنة .. لما وصل الامر إلى الكره ..
فعندما تقول الزوجة إني أكرهه فهو لا يهتم بي سأخذ عقلها الباطن هذه العبارات ويحققها لها .. وعندما يقول الزوج لقد يئست منها فهي كثيرة التذمر سأخذ عقله الباطن هذه العبارات و يحققها له .. 
لو أنهما تغلبا على خلافاتهما من خلال المدح ، والنظر إلى الجوانب الايجابية والصفات الحسنة في بعضهما البعض .. لأستطاعا أن يخرجا الغضب الذي بداخلهما .. وأن يعيشوا بأفضل حال .. 
وهناك خطأ كبير تقع فيه بعض الزوجات و الازواج .. وهو مناقشة مشاكلهم الزوجية مع الجيران أو الاصدقاء .. 
لنفترض أن زوجة تقول لجاراتها .. بأن زوجها بخيل ويعاملها بقسوة ويكره أهلها ، 


*ترى ماذا ستكون نظرتهم لهذا الزوج ؟؟*

إن هذه الزوجة عندما تناقش عيوب زوجها مع الاخرين ، وتشوه صورته .. فإنها تخلق هذه العيوب داخل عقلها الباطن أولا .. ثم النصيحة التي سيقدمونها لها ستكون خاطئة لانها متحيزة لها ..
عزيزتي الزوجة تذكري أنه لا يوجد اثنان من البشر يعيشان تحت سقف واحد بدون خلافات و مصادمات وفترات من التوتر .. حتى إن كانوا اخوات ودمهم واحد .. فما بالك بإثنان قد يختلفان في الافكار و البيئات وغيرها .. 
عزيزتي لا تناقشي أبدا مشاكلك الزوجية مع اي شخص سوى من أهل المشورة و الرأي السديد .. وابتعدي عن النقد وإدانة شريك حياتك .. 
وأنت أيها الزوج .. احترم زوجتك و قدرها .. أظهر اعجابك وحبك لها ..بلا من الادانة و الانتقادات .. 
لا تجعلوا الخلافات و التوترات تتراكم مت يوم إلى يوم .. تأكدوا من مسامحة بعضكم البعض و تصفية النفوس بينكم قبل الذهاب إلى النوم ..
إن الطريق لبناء منزل هاديء مسالم وزواج ناجح سعيد هو استخدام صنبور الحب و التقدير و الانسجام و الاحترام المتبادل .. والخوف من الله في كل منكما الاخر ..​​
​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

*عقلكم الواعي وسعادتكم *​*​*​لنبدأ حديثنا بهذا السؤال .. متى تشعرون بالسعادة ؟ 
ربما يقول لي أحد منكم .. أشعر بالسعادة عندما يولد طفلي .. وقد يقول آخر .. عندما تخرجت من الكلية .. وآخر قد يقول .. عندما حققت نجاحاً في مشروع ما .. 
إذا أحبائي كل منكم له خبرات جعلته سعيداً ، ولكن رغم هذه الخبرات إلا أنها لا تعطي سعادة دائمة .. إنها سعادة مؤقته ..




*قد يتسائل أحد ما .. متى تكون السعادة حقيقية دائمة ؟ *​ 
* 
​​*أقول .. طالما انك ترضي الله .. وتكن الحب و السلام و النية الحسنة للجميع .. فإنك تقوم ببناء البنية الاساسية للسعادة لكل أيام عمرك .. 
أحبتي هناك نقطة مهمة بشأن السعادة وهي .. أن ترغبوا بصدق في أن تكونوا سعداء ..
إن ممكلة السعادة توجد في أفكارنا .. وفي مشاعرنا .. فعندما تقولون دائما .. نحن سعداء .. فالخير و السلام الذي بداخلنا ننشره لمن حولنا .. وأننا نملك الكثير و الكثير .. و نعرف قيمة النعم التي أنعمها الله علينا .. فهنا الافكار التي تتكرر بانتظام تغوص في أعماق عقلكم الباطن و تصبح حقيقة .. فالسعادة حالة روحية عقلية .. 
وقد يختار الكثير من الناس الحزن بدل السعادة بترديد هذه الكلمات .. إن اليوم يوم أسود .. وكل شيئا سيصبح سيئاً ..
وهنا من يختار هذه الكلمات ..فإنه يجذب الحزن لنفسه .. وسيكون حزيناً .. متشائماً ..
قد يقول أحدكم .. لا استطيع تحقيق السعادة .. فدائماً تقف بوجهي العقبات !!
العقبات موجودة داخل تفكيرك فقط .. تخاف الفشل من تحقيق هدفك .. أم تقلق من الرجوع إلى الوراء ؟ إن هذا الخوف أنت صنعته بنفسك .. أبعد هذا التفكير عنك .. وقل سأنجح إن شاء الله وإن فشلت فلا بأس فتأكد أن بعد الفشل يأتي النجاح .. قل أنا ارتكب الاخطاء وأتعلم من أخطائي وسأعود لتحقيق هدفي من جديد و سأنجح ..
هناك قصة رائعة .. عن حصان نفر عندما اعترضته شجرة في الطريق .. وبالتالي في كل مرة يأتي الحصان إلى موقع هذه الشجرة كان ينفر .. وفي يوم من الايام اقتلع الفلاح الشجرة .. ومع ذلط ظل الحصان على مدى خمسة و عشرين عاماً ينفر كلما مر بموقع الشجرة السابق .. فقد كان الحصان ينفر على ذاكرة الشجرة ..
اذا ثقوا في أنفسكم وستنجون .. وستكونون سعداء ..
إن أسعد الناس من يتقدم دائماً إلى الامام و يمارس أفضل ما لديه .. دائماً أفضلهم فن ممارسة الحياة و النجاح .. وإن أسعد الناس من يطيع الله .. ويزرع في دنياه لاخرته ..​​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

*العقل الباطن و العلاقات الانسانية المنسجمة* ​
هناك مقولة تقول .. الاحساس الذي تريد أن يشعر به الاخرون إزاءك .. عليك أولا أن تشعر به إتجاههم ..
بمعنى .. اعتقد في الناس ما تحب أن يعتقدوه فيك وعاملهم بالطريقة التي تحب أن يعاملوك فيها .. 
أحبائي .. لا تحكموا على الاخرين بما لا تحبوا أن يحكموا به عليكم .. كما أن المقياس الذي تقيسون به الاخرين يقيسونكم به .. أي أن الخير الذي تقدمونه للاخرين يعود عليكم .. والشر الذي تفعلونه يرجع عليكم .. 
إن ما يقوله او يفعله لكم شخص ما لا يمكن حقاً أن يضايقكم أو يثيركم إلا إذا سمحتم له بذلك ..
إن الطريقة الوحيدة لمضايقتكم تكون من خلال تفكيركم أنتم .. أقول لكم كيف .. على سبيل المثال .. إذا غضبتم عليكم أن تمروا باربع خطوات في عقلكم .. 
تبدأون في التفكير فيما قاله لكم الشخص الذي أغضبكم .. ثم تقرروا أن تغضبوا .. ثم تخلقوا عاطفة الغضب .. ثم تقرروا رد الفعل .. او ربما تتراجعوا وتكون ردة فعلكم لطيفة .. 
وبذلك التفكير و العاطفة ورد الفعل و العمل جميعها تحدث في عقلكم ..
هناك نوع من الناس من الشخصيات الكارهة و المحبطة و المضطربة .. بعيدة عن الانسجام مع الشخصية السوية .. وهؤلاء يكرهون المسالمين و السعداء و المسورين .. وعادة ينتقدون ويدينون و يحطون من قدر هؤلاء الطيبين و المخلصين معهم و الرحيمين عليهم .. ودائما يقولون لانفسهم ..


*لماذا هو سعداء جدا و أنا بائس وحزين جدا ؟؟*​
احبتي قد يصافونكم في حياتكم هذا النوع من الناس .. فاعلموا أنهم يريدون خفض مستواكم إلى مستواه .. فهم يريدون أن يجعلوكم تعساء .. لذا لا تسمحوا لهم بذلك .. لا تسمحوا لاي شخص بأن ينتزعكم من شعوركم الداخلي بالسلام و الهدوء والسعادة .. عليكم ان تظلوا ثابتين هادئين غير مبالين بما يفعله هؤلاء الاشخاص ...

وهناك نوع آخر من الناس يحبون أن يحققوا مآربهم باستفزاز الاخرين أو إثارتهم .. او استعطاف الاخرين بالبكاء وهذا ما يسمى بمهاجمة القلب ..
هؤلاء الناس دكتاتوريين يحاولون استعبادكم و يجعلونكم تنفذون أغراضهم .. وهم يقفزون على ظهوركم ليحققوا أهدافهم ..لذا كونوا حازمين وارفضوا الخضوع لهم .. لا تشتركوا في إثمهم وأنانيتهم وارفضوا استحواذهم عليكم .. تمسكوا بالحق .. وبأهدافكم ..
أحبائي تمنوا للاخرين ما تتمنوه لانفسكم .. وهذا هو مفتاح العلاقات الانسانية المنسجمة 


*كيف تستخدمون عقلكم الباطن في الصفح ؟*
إن التسامح مع الاخرين مهم من أجل تحقيق السلام العقلي و الصحة المتألقة ، إذا كنت تريدون الصحة و السعادة فسامحوا كل شيء يتسبب في الاضرار بكم .. سامحوا أنفسكم بجعل أفكاركم تنسجم مع القانون المطلق لعلقكم الباطن .. 
إنكم لن تستطيعوا أن تصفحوا عن نفسكم تماماً حتى إذا سامحتم الاخرين أولا .. 
ويؤكد الطب النفسي الجسدي على أن التوتر المستمر و الاستياء وإدانة الآخرين وعدائهم وراء الكثير من الامراض ابتداء من التهاب المفاصل إلى مرض القلب .. وينظر الطب النفسي إلى هؤلاء المرضى الذين تعرضوا للضرر و سوء المعاملة أنهم ممتلئون بالاستياء و كراهية هؤلاء الذين أوقعوا الضرر بهم وهذا سبب لهم جراحاً في عقلهم الباطن ..
وهناك علاج واحد لهؤلاء ألا و هو ضرور إزالة هذه الجراح بالتسامح ..
وإن العنصر الاساسي في فن التسامح هو الرغبة في التسامح .. ومسامحة من أساء إليكم لا يعني بالضرورة أنكم تحبونه و تريدون التعاون معه .. فلستم مجبرين أن تحبوه او تتعاونوا معه .. 
وعلى ذلك ، نستطيع أن نحب أناسا دون أن نرغبهم .. والحب يعني أن تتمنوا لمن أساء إليكم الصحة و السعادة و السلام و السرور وكل مباهج الحياة .. وهناك شرط واحد وهو الاخلاص .. سامحوا لاجل أنفسكم إن لم يكن من أجل من أساء إليكم .. 
سأعرض عليكم طريقة بسيطة يكون مفعولها رائعاً في حياتكم إذا مارستموها .. 
استرخوا .. وفكروا في نعم الله عليكم .. وفي مباهج الحياة .. وكل منكم يكرر هذه العبارة ..أنا اسامح وبحرية ( ثم اذكروا اسم الشخص الذي تريدون مسامحته ) أنا أبرئه عقلياً وروحياً ، أنا متسامح إزاء كل شيء ، إنني حر وهو حر ، إنه شعور عجيب ، إنه يوم العفو العام ، إنني اسامح كل شخص آذاني و أضرني ، و اتمنى له السعادة و الصحة و السلام و كل مباهج الحياة ، إنني أفعل ذلك بحرية و سعادة ، إنني أسامح من أعماق قلبي ..
وكل واحد منكم إذا فكر في الشخص الذي أساء إليه أو ضره .. ليقل .. سامحتك من أعماق قلبي .. اتمنى لك السعادة والسلام و كل مباهج الحياة .. وليس ان يقولها مجرد عبارات لا بل في اخلاص .. وسيجد بعد أيام قليلة انخفاض التفكير في هذا الشخص او التجربة و يصبح التفكير اقل و اقل حتى يتلاشى تماماً..
صدقوني شعور رائع تشعرون به عندما تسامحون الاخرين .. 
إذا قلت للأحدكم أخبارا سعيدة بشأن الشخص الذي أساء إليه او أخطأ معه أو خانه .. فغضب .. فهذا يعني أن جذور الكراهية ما زالت موجودة في عقله الباطن .. وأنه لم يسامحه بعد ..
لنفترض أن أحد ما كان يعاني من آلام مبرحة بيده اليمنى منذ عام .. فإذا سألته بالصدفة ما اذا كان ما زال يعاني من هذه الالام الان .. فسيقول لا .. أنا أتذكره ولكن بدون ألم ..
وهذا ما يحصل مع الصفح .. عندما تصفحون عن الاخرين باخلاص .. قد تتذكرون التجربة المؤلمة بالنسبة لكم لكن بدون ألم .. أما اذا تذكرتم التجربة مع الألم .. فهذا يعني أنكم تخدعون أنفسكم .. ولم تمارسوا جيدا فن التسامح ..​​​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

*كيف يزيل اللاوعي العوائق العقلية ؟ *​ 
* 
​​*سؤال نبدأ به حديثنا .. هل تعلمون كيف تتخلصون من عادة ما أو تكتسبون عادة ما ؟
العادة هي وظيفة العقل الباطن ، فإذا تعلمتم مثلا السباحة و ركوب الدراجات و قيادة السيارة وبفعل هذه الاشياء بتعمد و الشعور بها مراراً و تكراراً حتى تترك أثر في العقل الباطن .. حينئذ تحدث هذه العادة اوتوماتيكياً من عقلكم الباطن .. وهذا ما يسمى أحياناً بالطبيعة الثانية و التي هي رد فعل عقلكم الباطن على تفكيركم و عملكم ..
إذا كانت لديك عادة سيئة .. وتريدون التخلص منها .. عليكم أولا أن تعترفوا بوجودها فيكم .. لا تتجنوا الاعتراف .. وإذا كانت لديكم الرغبة الحقيقة في تخليص أنفسكم من أي عادة سيئة .. فإنكم قد تخلصتم منها بنسبة 50% .. فالرغبة الحقيقية هي نصف العلاج ..
يجب أن تدركوا ان معاناتكم سينتج عنها شيئ طيب .. يجب أن تدركوا ان قوة عقلكم الباطن تساندكم .. يجب ان تتخيلوا فرحة التحرر ( من هذه العادة ) تنتظركم ..
هناك ثلاث خطوات سحرية .. تساعد كل منكم في التخلص من عاداته السيئة ..
الخطوة الاولى : استرخوا و ادخلوا في نوم ونعاس .. وهذه الخطوة تمهيد للخطوة الثانية 
الخطوة الثانية : خذوا عبارة صغيرة و كرروها مثلا عبارة ( انني أتخلص من هذه العادة ) .ز ركزوا أكثر وامنعوا عقولكم من الشرود .. افعلوا ذلك لمدة خمسة دقائق أو أكثر .. ستجدون استجابة عميقة ..
الخطوة الثالية : قبل الذهاب إلى النوم .. مباشرة .. استرخوا و اغمضوا أعينكم .. تخيلوا صديقاً لكم أو شخصاً تحبونه أمامكم .. وهو يقول ( تهانينا ) تخيلوا الابتسامه على شفاته .. واسمعوا الصوت .. تخيلوا لمسة اليد ..كل شيء يبدو حقيقياً .. اسمعوها مرارا و تكرارا حتى تحصلوا على رد الفعل المرضي لعقلكم الباطن ..​​​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 مايو 2009)

*كيف تستخدمون عقلكم الباطن في إزالة الخوف ؟*​ 

 
​قيل أن الخوف هو العدو الأعظم للانسان ، فالخوف وراء الفشل و المرض و العلاقات الانسانية السيئة .. 
قال فيلسوف ( افعل الشيء الذي تخشاه و بذلك يصبح موت الخوف مؤكداً ) .. أي مثلا عندما يخاف أحدكم الوقوف أمام جمع كبير من الناس .. فليفعل ذلك ويقف أمامهم .. وبذلك يحارب الخوف الذي بداخله .. 
عندما تأكدون بايجابية أنكم ستتغلبون على مخاوفكم وتصلون إلى قرار حاسم في عقلكم الواعي ..فبذلك تطلقون قوة اللاوعي التي تتدفق استجابة لطبيعة تفكيركم ..
هناك نوعين من الخوف الخوف الطبيعي والخوف الغير طبيعي .. الخوف الطبيعي مفيد ..لانه بمثابة نظام انذار زودكم به الله عز وجل كوسيلة للحفاظ على النفس .. أما الخوف الغير طبيعي سيء ومدمر .. فهو يسبب العقد النفسية ..
هناك وسلية بارعة للتغلب على خوفكم الغير طبيعي ..
لنفترض أن أحد منكم يخاف الماء .. اذا كان يخاف من السباحة .. فليبدأ بالجلوس لمدة خمسة دقائق أو عشرة دقائق .. ويتخيل بأنه يسبح بالفعل يشعر بالماء .. وبرحركة ذارعيه و رجليه .. يتخيل ذلك حقيقياً .. ويكرر ذلك ثلاثة او اربعة مرات يومياً .. وبالفعل هو يسبح عقلياً .. بعدها ليبدأ خطوة خطوة .. في الدخول إلى حمام السباحة .. وليطلب مساعدة أحد اخوته أو أصدقائه الذين يتقنون السباحة .. حتى يشعر بالامان .. 
ويمكنكم أن تطبقوا نفس الطريقة مع المخاوف الاخرى .. اعلموا ان الاشياء التي تخافون منها ليس لها وجود فعلي فما هي مجرد أفكار في عقلكم .. والافكار خلاقة .. أي أنتم تخلقونها بأنفسكم .. فلا يوجد شيء يستطيع جعلكم مضطربين سوى أفكاركم أنتم .. لذا حاربوا مخاوفكم بشجاعة ..​​​​


----------



## fouad78 (1 مايو 2009)

لسه ما خلصت الموضوع كامل بس بجد رائع ومفيد
الرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا مريم
على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2009)

موضوع اكثر من راااااااااااائع يا مريم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك  ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 مايو 2009)

*شكراً ليكى على الموضوع المميز *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## sara A (3 مايو 2009)

> *تمرين بسيط *​
> *اعزائي جربوا هذا التمرين ، قبل ان تناموا قولوا و كرروا هذه العبارة عدة مرات باقتناع، اي انكم مقتنعين بقوة عقلكم الباطن وانه يستطيع فعل ذلك : اريد الاستيقاظ في الساعة ....... (( حددوا الوقت )) وسيوقظكم في هذا الوقت الذي حددتموه تماما ( تذكروا باقتناع تام حتى ينجح التمرين )*​


*دا تمرين أنا مجرباه من زمان وفعلا لما بقول عايزة أصحى 6 قبل ما يرن المنبه بكون صحيت من نفسى*
*موضوع رائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## توماس زكى (4 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمة موضوع موضوع جميل مريم   على الانسان تدابير القلب ومن اللة جواب اللسان        العقل الباطن وجهازنا العصبى هما عبارة عن مارد فى داخلنا يجب ان نتعلم كيف نستخدمهم لنفع حياتنا 

يجب اولا وعن طريق التدريب والممارسة ان نقرن السرور بالاشياء التى نريد ان نفعلها ونقرن الحزن بالاشياء التى نريد ان نتخلص منها لان الاحاسيس المقترنة فى جهازنا العصبى هى التى تتحكم فى عواطفنا 

قبل كل شى يحب ان يكون عندنا الايمان باننا نستطيع ان نتغير واننا الوحيدين المسئولين عن التغيير وليس اى شخص اخر 
فايماننا بضرور التغيروحتميتة هى الاساس فى التغيير وليس المماطلة وعندها يبدا العقل الباطن عن طريق المخ فى تكوين خيط عبارة عن شبكة قوية  للالشياء التى نقرنها بالسعادة مثلا

وهذا ما نفعلة عادتا عندما نقوم بامر محبب لدينا فبمجرد التفكير مثلا فى مقابلة صديق مرتبط فى عقلنا الباطن بالسعادة نجد انفسنا غير مترددين كثيرا فى الذهاب الية                                      والعكس صحييح فى حالة ارتباط شخص فى عقلنا وبتكون شبكة سميكة من الشعور بالالم فى جهازنا العصبى نجد انفسنا غير مندفعين فى مقابلتة   

المهم هو الاحساس يالشعور للتغير 
اكتساب صفة حب الممارسة فى الاشياء التى نريد ان نضيفها لعادتنا اليومية 
عدم تكرا الاشياء التى نريد ان نقلع عنها واقترانها بالالم مما يعطى فرصة للمخ على عدم القيام  بها خوفا من الالم


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2009)

*



			فعندما يحدث ذلك عليكم ان تتكلموا بحزم و احساس عميق بالمسؤالية إلى الانفعالات اللاعقلانية المولدة في عقلكم الباطن وتقولوا  إهدأ ، لا تتحرك ، إلني مسيطر على الوضع يجب ان تطيعني ، انت خاضع لقيادتي ، إنك لا تستطيع الدخول عنوة إلى مكان لا تنتمي إليه )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عجبتنى اوى دى بج اعدت اؤمر عقبلى وانا اعدة هيقولو عليا مجنونة يابت بسببك




			هناك مثال آخر بسيط : عندما تقول امرأة ما : ( استيقظ حتى الساعة الثالثة ، إذا تناولت قهوة في الليل ) فعندما تتناول هذه السيدة قهوة فان عقلها الباطن ينبهها ويقول لها (( الرئيس (عقلك الواعي ) يريدك ان تظلي مستيقظة هذه الليلة )) إذا هي التي ادخلت هذه الافكار و المعتقدات في عقلها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا الوحيدة فى الدنيا الى تشرب القهوة وتنام عدل 
واضح ان عقبلى الباطن مش بيسمع الكلام هعلمه الادب انا

تحفة يا بت الموضوع اروح اكمل قراءة انا بقى لسة خلصت اول ستة بس ههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمرة*


----------



## القس نبيل كرم (4 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارككم علي هذا الموضوع  
هل يمكن استخدامة في محاضرات للشباب  ؟


----------



## مورا مارون (4 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل 

شكرا ليكي
الرب يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## totty (4 مايو 2009)

*ايه الكلام الجامد ده يا مرمر

انا خدت كورس كاااااامل عن المواضيع دى 

تحفففففففففه طبعا بس مش عارف اديكى تقييم على ايه ولا ايه
هههههههههههههههه

مش هنعرف نجيبلك علامات خضرا بعد كده
وهتنورى زى ما روك منور
هههههههههههههههههه

مجهودك جميل يا حبى
انشالله منتحرمش*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (4 مايو 2009)

موضوع ضخم جداً
ألف شكر يا أختي 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (4 مايو 2009)

*موضوعك جميل يا ريما و
ليا رجعة اخرى ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مايو 2009)

*موضوع هايل عن جد ومتميز 
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع الهايل 
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## zama (6 مايو 2009)

موضوع مميز جداً 
ويستحق التقييم
وشكراً لحضرتك


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> لسه ما خلصت الموضوع كامل بس بجد رائع ومفيد
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مريم
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
> 
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

Stray sheep قال:


> *شكراً ليكى على الموضوع المميز *
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

sara A قال:


> *دا تمرين أنا مجرباه من زمان وفعلا لما بقول عايزة أصحى 6 قبل ما يرن المنبه بكون صحيت من نفسى*
> 
> *موضوع رائع*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

توماس زكى قال:


> سلام ونعمة موضوع موضوع جميل مريم على الانسان تدابير القلب ومن اللة جواب اللسان العقل الباطن وجهازنا العصبى هما عبارة عن مارد فى داخلنا يجب ان نتعلم كيف نستخدمهم لنفع حياتنا
> 
> يجب اولا وعن طريق التدريب والممارسة ان نقرن السرور بالاشياء التى نريد ان نفعلها ونقرن الحزن بالاشياء التى نريد ان نتخلص منها لان الاحاسيس المقترنة فى جهازنا العصبى هى التى تتحكم فى عواطفنا
> 
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *عجبتنى اوى دى بج اعدت اؤمر عقبلى وانا اعدة هيقولو عليا مجنونة يابت بسببك*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

القس نبيل كرم قال:


> ربنا يبارككم علي هذا الموضوع
> هل يمكن استخدامة في محاضرات للشباب ؟


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> موضوع جميل ​
> 
> شكرا ليكي
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

totty قال:


> *ايه الكلام الجامد ده يا مرمر*​
> 
> *انا خدت كورس كاااااامل عن المواضيع دى *​
> *تحفففففففففه طبعا بس مش عارف اديكى تقييم على ايه ولا ايه*
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> موضوع ضخم جداً​
> ألف شكر يا أختي
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *موضوعك جميل يا ريما و​*
> 
> *ليا رجعة اخرى *​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *موضوع هايل عن جد ومتميز *
> 
> _*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع الهايل *_
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع مميز جداً
> ويستحق التقييم
> وشكراً لحضرتك


----------

